# collar



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I tried to get this pic up earlier in the season. But here it is finally!


----------



## RJMAX5 (Dec 28, 2012)

Great bird! Steven and I see a few of those at Ogden Bay and Bear river every year.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on a trophy of a lifetime.



RJMAX5 said:


> Steven and I see a few of those at Ogden Bay and Bear river every year.


Really???


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the neck collar there man. My buddy got one this year as well. plus a banded a can a week a part.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats on the neck collar there man. My buddy got one this year as well. plus a banded a can a week a part.


Seriously? That's pretty **** cool


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on the neck collar there man. My buddy got one this year as well. plus a banded a can a week a part.
> ...


yep


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet collar!!! Rich I never knew you and Steven hunted brbr?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I no idea we hunted up there eather!! Too funny.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You know your a pretty cool rich when someone pretends to be you on a forum... That guy " is so much cooler online."


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Who is RJMAX5? He knows enough about you Rich to get a few details right. At first I thought it was you.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Joel, someone's got a man crush on Richard Skuppin!! But he is being a little clingy... Richie doesn't like that..


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

katorade said:


> Joel, someone's got a man crush on Richard Skuppin!! But he is being a little clingy... Richie doesn't like that..


Yeah stalkers are not flattering, they are scary. Rich, I would invite you up for a hunt this weekend, but I am afraid of who might be watching from the bushes. :O•-:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Where's the smiley face of a dude popping through some bushes with a set of binos?


----------

